# pinto bean recipe



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

Need a goooood pinto bean recipe for cook off.


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok 1 lb peppered beacon cut it up fine! then cook till almost done you dont want it hard then a lb of breaskfast sausage i use my deer sausage then a lb of charizo after all the meat is cooked i add a can of beer 1 large onion chopped fine 5 jalapinos chopped fine 5 sarano peppers chopped fine ( u can use the rotel tamatos) cook this till all veg are cooked down you might have to add some water 3 to 5 lbs of beans and start cooking i like cooked down where it starts do get real thick so i usually cook for 24hrs in large crock pot but u can pull off in half that time if you like your beans firm , then season with what ever you like if you like the reg flavor dont season much maybe a little tonys be very carefull with salt because if you salt to taste then cook down the salt will become to strong so no salt until you eat I like to add about half a small bottle od chile powder and lots of black pepper to mine, then if i want more meat i will slice up some reg link sausage and put in it a couple hrs before we eat if you put this in to early and cook to long it gets real rubbery eat over rice/ mash taters/ or corn bread! Good luck


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Here is a good one.

*PAPPASITO'S CHARRA BEANS*

This recipe was taken from the internet where Pappasito's Restaurant placed it for their customers use.

1 ½ pounds of pinto beans, uncooked

¾ pound bacon pieces, copped fine

½ cup garlic, fine chopped

5 tablespoons cilantro, fine chopped 

1 cup white onion, fine chopped

1 tablespoon cumin

1 tablespoon chili powder

½ gallon cold water

1 ½ teaspoon salt (we use about half that much)

2 cups Roma tomatoes, chopped

Soak beans in a gallon of cold water for at least 8 hours. Rinse and drain the beans.

In a 6 to 8 quart heavy pot, cook the chopped bacon until well done. Add all but 1 tablespoon of the chopped garlic, 4 tablespoons of the chopped cilantro and the chopped onion. Cook until the onions are transparent. (Now you should have one tablespoon of garlic and cilantro for use later, right?

When the onions are done, add the drained beans, the cumin and the chili powder. Stir over heat and add ½ gallon cold water. Cook over medium heat stirring frequently to prevent burning on the bottom of the pot. Add salt and cook until tender, about 1 - 1 ½ hours.

Just before serving, add the remaining garlic, cilantro and tomatoes.

Serve up the best charra beans you have ever had.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

I like to use salt pork. ITs right next to the bacon. Chop it small. Dont rinse it. But Dont add salt either!!!!! Cook your raw beans like normal with some minced saltpork, garlic and onion. When the beans are tender. Add a chopped white onion, Cumin to taste, pepper, Cook til beans are done then add about 5 chopped tomatoes and a whole head of celantro chopped. Dont Cook the Celantro. Add it when its done. Let stand for a about 15 minutes to let the celantro release its flavor. Sometimes I add a habanero pepper chopped up to give it a little bite!


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

That is cooking with meat fat. I you want beans that taste good go to the PETA site.


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

*good beans*

Thanks Thunder these are the best. Wife loves them. The second batch tweeked the spices a little and truned out better. Can't keep leftovers for myself. Thanks again.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Go buy some hamhocks. Put put one (or two) in a crockpot with 1.5lbs pinto beans. fill with water to the 3/4 mark. Let'm cook all day or until beans are done, add a can of rotel and I use (la fiesta) fajita seasoning... Season to your liking and cokk for anoth 30min or so... easy and goooood!!


----------

